# List of Websites with leases or land for sale



## Gone Fishin (Jan 28, 2005)

Please reply to this message with any sites that I have missed.  If we all pitch in it will be a valuable tool for all of us looking for land to lease or buy.  

Land for Sale:
http://www.unitedcountry.com/ucforms/uconline/uconline/SearchNS/Search_State.htm
http://www.templeforest.com/
http://www.soforest.com/
http://www.mossyoakproperties.com/
http://www.landmaster.net/
http://www.landbrokersinc.com/landbrokersinc/landbrokers/listing2.htm
http://www.landandfarm.com/lf/
http://www.am-pub.com/
http://www.acreage.com/
http://www.iplandsales.com/aspxpages/default_IE.aspx
http://www.tandcrealestate.com/
http://www.thegeorgialandman.com
http://www.waltthigpen-associates.com/

Land for Lease:
http://www.templeforest.com/


Auction Companies:
http://www.state-wideauction.com/


----------



## Gone Fishin (Feb 8, 2005)

ttt - I know others know of website other than the ones listed below that offer hunting leases.


----------



## gtaff (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks I will check them out for sure


----------



## Gone Fishin (Feb 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gone Fishin (Feb 21, 2005)

ttt - does anyone have any new site to add?


----------

